# Early, Miller and Seminole counties Ga



## Son

Been awhile since posting. Had a decent deer season, two bucks, one large mature doe and several hogs.  Was tough during the drought, but hunting got much better after the rains began. Even though it put several good stand out of reach, unless one had waders. Pictured are the bucks and the largest hog. At my age, picking big bucks up offers a challenge, so i just pull em through the golf cart.


----------



## kmckinnie

Nice. Good to see u on here.


----------



## Son

Pictured are a couple nice bucks i helped my hunting buddies get by letting them use my favorite spots.  Dragging out a 180 hog with the golf cart, amazing where this buggy will go. Selfie is the new photo being used in my outdoors column in the Donalsonville Ga News. Been writing for the news for about 30 years now. Wish Georgia would take several weeks off the front of deer season, and tack em on the back of the season. Our rut has gotten later and later, been watching it for over 30 years. Rut was first week of Dec, now it's the last week, and runs into 
Jan of the next year. I find bucks rutting about 28 days later, last couple weeks of Jan, and into the first week of Feb. It's actually too hot to enjoy bow season in Sept, plus many who would love to start the season off, is working on farms during Sept with very little time off to hunt.


----------



## Son

Hunt camp garden, we enjoyed some greens. Kubota, one of the tractors i have to keep camp and food plots up. Other tractor is a Ford 2N, 1946. Hauling water to keep several mudholes wet for wildlife during the drought. We planted food plots five times last year.


----------



## Son

Spring and summer food plots were sunflowers, iron/clay peas, pinkeye, purple hull peas, collards, rape etc. Deer love it, they took the plots down to nothing but stems. When they did, we replanted in cycles. Second photo, me on the 2N Ford, great little tractor, easy to work on and small enough to get into tight places.


----------



## Son

We manage to assure our next season will be a good one. I've been managing a hunt club and deer since 1975, cost effective and with great success. Lot of hard work, but worth it if you're a dedicated hunter and conservationist.


----------



## Wanderlust

Glad to see you didn't give up deer hunting too. Always enjoy your posts, especially the ones with all the amazing artifacts you have found. Found any good points lately?


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Great to Hear From You Son*

You have to tell everyone, that I hunted you down and found you - no one on GON had any leads, just missing in action.

Seriously, all please pick up on son's comment about the need to tweak Southwest Ga's season dates, and you hopefully have seen the couple of threads on this topic.

Please email Rep Darlene Taylor, it is on her radar - will take a lot of people voicing their support and getting a legislative sponsor engaged in the effort - will still likely take time to get a major change like this approved and implemented...


----------



## Bowhunter1234

Yes, the issue with our southwest Georgia hunting season dates have become a great concern. It is very disappointing knowing that the best week to be out in the stand is the following week after the season has ended.. we all need to come together as a community and voice our opinions to the right people. It is going to take a lot of man power to bug them enough to make some considerations but I think we can do it.  I just typed a nice lengthy email to Representative Taylor and I hope you all will take the time to voice your concerns to her as well.


----------



## Son

haven't found a point this year, yet.  Because haven't done any walking, have a sciatic nerve giving me a fit. The golden years are not so golden. You young fellers are living em now. Take my word for it. 
I get around with the golf cart with a lift kit now, worked out good when the woods got flooded.  Deer don't seem to mind the cart, they take a look and move on along.


----------



## RABJR

Son- great to see you back on the forum! Give us a contact of someone that stays in touch with you so we don't have to wonder what happened when you haven't been on in a while. Nice bucks and big hog!


----------



## Son

Believe there are some on GON who are in contact with me, but not sure who they are. Enjoyed the deer season. Passed on about 30 or so bucks, some were two and three year olds. Best rack probably was about 17 inches wide. Hope to see him next year. Everyone was commenting on how many young bucks they were seeing. Mature bucks didn't show up much before the rains began, but began getting on camera's after the woods got wet. Some of us will be keeping pressure on the hogs in hopes of keeping the numbers down.


----------



## Gone Fishin

I was looking at some land around Damascus (Early County).  

How is the deer population?

How is the deer movement: (when kids are on vacation from school)
1)  T-Giving weekend
2)  Christmas break (weekend before Christmas through weekend after New Years)

Other than that we would hunt one weekend early in the season.  2 kids try to get them each a doe or anything (meat & let kids pull the trigger), then wait on a decent buck.  

I am afraid that the rut would not start at T-Giving & be over before the kids were out for Christmas.  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Son

Difficult to say about Damascus, need a hunter from that area to give you some information. Managed a property for hunting and timber for over fourteen years in the south end of Early Co. While managing a hunt club just 13 miles north near Lucille Ga. The rut was different in each place. Just a few miles can make a big difference in some area's of the state. My club is where Early and Miller meet on the SE line. 2/3rds in Miller, 1/3rd in Early. Our rut was late this year, but hunting does get exciting from Thanksgiving on through the season.


----------



## RABJR

I'm in early but near Calhoun Co.


----------



## Son

Did some fishing in Lake Seminole today, bite was off, but did get to see the gators are out sunning.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nice one Son.


----------



## Son

Like what i've read about extending our deer season, finishing up Jan with bowhunting. don't like the part about increasing fees. Hunting, fishing licenses and boat registration. Can't speak for everyone, but my income certainly hasn't increased since the year 2000.  What little SS did give, was taken back with insurance increases, cost of living etc. I may be old timey, but hate too many rules and money grabbing. Knowing that usually those who come up with such  ideas, have no money problems. That's my rant for today.


----------



## Son

Can't remember if i posted this on GON about four years ago, if so, here it is again. This ol buck wasn't known until a camera got his photo right after a fight with three nice bucks just a short distance from one of my stands. I wasn't there at the time of course. I hunted him the rest of that season, nobody saw him, nor did we get another photo on cameras. Next year, nothing, no sightings, no photo's we just considered he had been shot off property. Third year, near end of season. I was watching a huge old six point chase a doe. This had been going on for some time, and i had passed on the six a couple times before. Just didn't want him, hoping another member would luck up and get the six. As they went off into the thick all chasing noise ceased. Few minutes went by, then i heard chasing again. Thinking it was the six chasing, didn't pick up the rifle. Out came this old buck chasing the doe, he had taken over from the old six. Shot the buck twice at about 125 yards. He disappeared from sight going NE. Hunted him for about three hours, very little to go by as there was water everywhere. Found him several hundred yards from the stand where he had come in to one of my camera's. Fell, stood back up, and fell for a final time. You can see me admiring him where he fell. Huge antlers with lots of character. This wouldn't happen again in many years.


----------



## Son

First photo i got of the old buck posted previously. One eye shut from the fight he was just in. Camera said the fight was ten minutes before i arrived at the stand. We named him "Ol One Eye". but it was ok when i got him the third year.


----------



## Son

Wonder how many would hold out for this piebald? I did and when he showed up he was following a doe with two much larger bucks following. The Piebald aged at about 8 years old. We had been getting photo's of for about 7 of those years.


----------



## Son

Did get around to mounting the old piebald, but haven't finished him yet. He weighed 177 pounds, kinda heavy for a SW Ga piebald. Antlers are thick and two points are broken off. First photo got of him 7 years before, he was a 1.5 year old 8 point.


----------



## Son

Recent storms made a mess of our hunt camp. We have repaired most things, just a few small things to fix yet. Yards were a mess, we cleaned em up today. A tornado missed our campers by about 40 yards. Still have a couple large trees to remove from the front yard. Todays debree was limbs, vines, pine straw and leaves. Some trash as well, have no idea where it blew in from. Looks better now. Hand raked away from campers and building. Used the old 2N to rake the yard.


----------



## Son

Our woods continue to be flooded. Been keeping an eye out for turkey sign. None found and we haven't had any turkeys seen since mid deer season. They left when the rains flooded our woods. Looks like it's going to be a repeat of last Spring. It's muddy and rough on vehicles.  Don't see much activity on this thread, Anyone reading?


----------



## Bear10

We have been definitely getting some rain this spring, there should be plenty of browse for the deer. I'm sure the farmers are happy to see it also. Hopefully we will have some cold weather during the upcoming deer season.


----------



## Bear10

There should be plenty of browse for the deer this year in SW GA with the rain we have had this summer. Hopefully it will produce good antler growth & healthy fawns. It's hard to believe that bow season is almost here.


----------



## dixiecutter

i was riding a dirt road today near jakin (early co) seen a daggum big one. in the distance it looked like his horns was as tall as his neck was long. very tall.


----------



## Bear10

There are some good deer in that area!


----------



## Son

Hurricane Michael, cancer surgery, oral surgery and clean up after the storm wiped out most of my deer season. Managed to go a bit and have had some luck. One buck, two does and about 10 hogs. Have one buck to go if it will ever stop raining. Poor cell service from Verizon in our woods, makes it necessary to go all  the way home to report kills. One more buck and i'm through for this season. Got too much to do, new roof when the metal arrives. Four ceilings to replace. May not do the work, but I want to be here when it's done.  Woods are flooded.


----------



## Son

Our woods are flooded, we're wading to stands. Slow season so far, does and young bucks. Our group holds out for mature bucks. We like water in the woods, but not as much as we have now.


----------



## Son

Had a lot going on, haven't posted here lately. Had a decent deer season, took a couple old does and one mature buck. Holding out for mature bucks and passing many young bucks the season almost ended with me not getting a buck. Last weekend, old wide horns showed up. 22 inches wide and with teeth worn down to the gums with some. He was run down from chasing and not eating. Taking such an old warrior means I beat him at hide and seek, or was just lucky to be in the right place at the right time. Anyway, I was in one of my stands that has proven itself as a good place to be. Also shot a doe and a boar hog from the same stand.


----------



## Son

2019 season, took the largest wild hog ever. He rushed me from behind from a thicket. Shot him at about ten yards, hitting him in the right cheek, out the neck. Dropped him right there. If he hadn't broken a stick He might have gotten to me. But the sound of a stick breaking caused me to turn around, shoulder the rifle. point and shoot. 340 pounds. Early Co. Ga.


----------



## Son

For those who try and keep up with this 79 year old hunter. I also did well in 2019-20 season. Taking two fine mature bucks  and a bunch of hogs. Took out 28 wild hogs during the 2020 season, by trap and shot.


----------



## Son

Our hunting property's biggest problem today is, we're losing habitat all around us. If this keeps on, our woods will be a wooded island surrounded by crop farms and pastures. The change in the landscape is already showing up by changing deer habits. Use patterns have changed. Some of our stands that were great, wasn't worth sitting this past season. We adapted though and moved a few to new locations. We have such covered stands for our elderly, women and youth. Those who are capable, still use their own personal stands as well as my covered stands. A good blind is awesome during cold wet days.


----------



## oldways

Congrats on a great year glad your back posting I always enjoy reading your posts great woodsmanship skills


----------



## Son

For those who used to come by camp, we have moved about four hundred yards south of where we were. Look for the campers and the big cedar tree with our sign on it. After 19 years of renting the old camp property, the owner passed. Left to a daughter. Wouldn't sell to me unless I also bought 19 acres of swamp. Didn't need the swamp, offered 5k, no sell. offered 6k, no sell so we moved. After moving they wanted to sell to me, but we had already settled at the new location. The old camp property finally sold for 5k. We've been at the new camp for two seasons now and love it. With the season over, it's time to work on the hunting property. We manage year round, planting plots, repairing roads etc.


----------



## Buck70

I always like to read what you write about. Thank you.


----------



## Son

When you have a hog problem, you need to stay after them year round. I run two traps and spot and stalk. Always checking around members feeders when it's not deer season. My record for now is a 340 pound bar. There's plenty more, and some might beat that. Many years ago, when living in south Fl, dogging hogs was a favorite of mine. Too darn old to follow dogs now, so I'll take em the easiest way possible.


----------



## Son

Couple bucks I held out for all season, neither showed up. When they came out of velvet, they both disappeared. Thinking they relocated off the property where nobody hunts. Been getting photo's of these two for three years now, they're getting old. The one is an old piebald. Last weekend, I settled for an old buck we haven't gotten photo's of. 22 inches wide with worn out teeth, following a doe.


----------



## Son

A hunter can't beat the thrill of walking up on an old buck like this. Took three years to get him after the first trail camera photo. One season he completely disappeared from the camera's. I favor hunting rough places, ecotones, swamp and pond edges rather than watching plots or feeders. In my opinion, mature bucks will avoid feeders during daylight. Camera's back to back sometimes show old bucks off in the dark watching younger deer at feeders. Bait on the ground beats feeders if put in the right places. Results seen since baiting has been legal has proven that in our woods.


----------



## Evergreen

Son said:


> A hunter can't beat the thrill of walking up on an old buck like this. Took three years to get him after the first trail camera photo. One season he completely disappeared from the camera's. I favor hunting rough places, ecotones, swamp and pond edges rather than watching plots or feeders. In my opinion, mature bucks will avoid feeders during daylight. Camera's back to back sometimes show old bucks off in the dark watching younger deer at feeders. Bait on the ground beats feeders if put in the right places. Results seen since baiting has been legal has proven that in our woods.



Good looking buck, and glad to see you posting


----------



## billy336

Good to see you posting again Son


----------



## Son

I was contacted by email and reminded that y'all were still here.  lol 
Have a spypoint camera out, trying to see what made it through the season, and what shape they're in. Lots of hogs and coons getting in the way though.


----------



## Son

Relocated my spypoint camera, it's sending photo's, but wont let me delete them. Watching our gate, someone has been taking the gates down. Saw lots of deer sign today, they have been moving a bunch since the rains.


----------



## Son

Always plant greens in with the oats in plots. This season, the greens didn't make it in the plots. Animals mowed them to the ground. Good thing I decided to plant a small patch of mustard at home. Looking good, and I love fresh greens.


----------



## Son

In the past My club has used FB to stay in touch, keep up with one another etc. We have now moved to MeWe. And deleted FB. 
Up to the property today to move the spy camera, check our gate and camp. Somebody has been damaging our gates and taking them down. We now have those gates watched. One gate will need to be taken down and straightened, probably by driving a truck up on it. Looks like a vehicle pushed it, hammers beat the hinges etc. We have been having problems with a local in the past, hope he hasn't decided to start up again. Darn shame some people can't mind their own business, we've been on the same property for 34 years and haven't bothered anyone. Might say, we're a good neighbor. Deer sign was few for the two weeks after season closed. Now it's picking back up. Guess deer took a rest and are now looking for food sources. Darn hogs never took a break. I took 28 out of our woods this past deer season. Butchered a few and gave away all people would take. I'll put gilts like the one pictured in my freezers.


----------



## Son

I use a Browning A bolt in 30-06 with 180 gr bullets. Used them for many years and they have never let me down. Ammo is hard to find now, glad I stocked up months ago. If you're getting to the age where you can't trust your joints. Do as I have done. Build some elevated stands much like this. If you want to keep down on weight, making them easier to raise. Build the frame, cover with camo tarps. Cut windows any size you want. You'll be glad you did. Elevated keeps you shots from being horizonal, and allows a better view in most cases. The biggest bucks killed in our property the last two seasons were killed from such blinds.


----------



## Son

Raining this morning at Lake Seminole. Spypoint camera showed deer moving before the rain at about 4:30 am or so in Miller and Early counties. Lake Seminole continues to be at the high water mark. Bet fish are all out in the woods and fields now. Where ever the rivers or lake is out of the banks.


----------



## Son

Old crazy horns, met his end this past season during the rut. We had been after him for three years, he had to be at least six years old.


----------



## Son

This buck was rattled in in 2018 by me, I passed because thought his G2 was broken. Later camera photo's showed the G2 was deformed not broken. This past season member got him during the rut. He was at least 5.5 to 6.5 years old. Shows how smart they are, and how nocturnal they get with age.


----------



## Son

Holding out for mature bucks we knew were using the property ended the season for me with one buck. And he's not one I was after. Can't find a live photo of this buck, but think we had him on camera about three years ago, and he was big then if so. Old and run down from rutting. Got him the last weekend. That's the three oldest bucks killed by my club. Several other good looking bucks were killed, think all were 2.5 or 3.5 year old bucks. Some can't stand to hold out for old bucks, it could mean no bucks for a season. Have to be lucky to kill the limit of two old Ga bucks in a season, but it can happen.


----------



## Son

My two bucks from the 2019 season. Both were killed on the Miller/Early county line. Being out in the swamp, was difficult tell exactly which county each fell. Just had to pick one.


----------



## Buck70

That place sounds like a great place to hunt.


----------



## Son

Buck70 said:


> That place sounds like a great place to hunt.


We love it, and pass on lots of bucks. Our club has a limit of two bucks, two does per paid member. That has been working for years now. And probably helps those who hunt around our property lines. Half of the members will hold out for old bucks, the other half often settles for anything with a decent rack.


----------



## oldways

Good job Son I hunt Mayhaw every year one of my favorite places to go but has gotten crowded in the last couple of years..


----------



## Son

I haven't always been an old deer hunter. Photo of my first buck, killed two that day. Collier Co. Florida 1959. This one is a six point. Second one was an 8.


----------



## Son

In my younger days, was a pretty fair bowhunter. Problem then was, there wasn't many rack bucks on management areas. Most successful week bowhunting was in Macon Co. Al when it was a deer a day. Killed five bucks and one doe in six days with a bow. FBC shirts, when I was President of The Florida Bowhunters Council inc. Mid 1970 through Feb of 82.


----------



## Son

Bull Creek management area is in Osceola co. Fl. Talk about a swamp, that's a big one.


----------



## Son

My equipment to keep up the hunting woods, roads, plots etc. and My mode of travel when going and coming from stands quietly. Old 1946 Ford, Kubota, low boy trailer and lifted 48v cart.


----------



## Buck70

That's awesome.


----------



## Son

Hogs, we stay after them year round. Roll em into the bucket, dump them in the trucks. Give to whoever will take them. Members butcher a few as well, and I keep the freezer full of free pork. I like gilts 50 to 125 pounds.


----------



## Son

I kill some big hogs too. Largest so far was a bar 340 pounds.


----------



## Son

If they wont fit in the back, put em in the front. Drag big hogs, their hide is tough.  The double pictured. Member shot the hog, texted me and ask if he should move to another stand. I said, no stay put. Few minutes later the 8 point showed up.  Same stand I killed the 8 in the first photo.


----------



## Son

Our club has one woman who hunts. She gets em.


----------



## Son

1970's, group I hunted with down in S Florida, mastered catch and release. I'm bottom left. Jim Haislop (Mr. America 1968) bottom right.


----------



## Son

Got my third piebald buck few years back. Miller Co. Ga.


----------



## Son

It's been rough in Seminole co the last couple days. Cold with high wind gust. Sure kept me off the lake.


----------



## Son

I know it's been wet in Early, Miller and Seminole counties for a long spell. But sometimes it gets too dry. My hunting woods dry completely up when surrounding farms begin irrigating during a dry spell. That's when I haul water to several mud holes in our roads we know holds water. This helps all wildlife, and keeps ours from going across the property lines. Have actually watched snakes, bugs etc come water while the tote was emptying. And the next day, each hole will be surrounded with fresh deer sign, and sometimes turkey sign. No water and turkeys will be the first to leave.


----------



## Son

This old taxidermist knows a few tricks about skinning deer and hogs. Hang em by the head.


----------



## Buck70

Son said:


> It's been rough in Seminole co the last couple days. Cold with high wind gust. Sure kept me off the lake.


Nice boat


----------



## Son

Buck70 said:


> Nice boat


If you see me on the lake, stop by and chat. You might be able to tell me where they are biting..........lol


----------



## Buck70

Never been on Seminole. I'm more likely to be on Sampson or Santa Fe in North Fla.


----------



## Son

Sows and shoat by day. Large groups of big boars at night. Camera shows hogs run deer out of the plot. Have a large trap set there, but the hogs have become wise to traps. Waiting on some dumb one's to come by.


----------



## Son

Always have some greens growing at hunt camp, in food plots and at home. Pulled some turnips yesterday. Weather has beat the tops up, but we'll mix the roots with some mustard we have growing here at home. Can't beat that mix when it comes to greens.


----------



## Buck70

Them mustards look good.


----------



## oldways

Those turnips look good those mustard's look better hard to be beat a good mess of greens


----------



## Son

Bar none, (pun intended) this is the largest wild hog i've taken so far. Got him 2019. He charged me from behind from a thicket. Never knew he was there. Shot him in the right cheek, point and shoot, exiting out the neck on the opposite side. Unusual for a bar to charge. 340 pounds. Early Co. Ga. We have more that large, but think they are mostly boars.


----------



## Son

Getting time to break some plots, getting them ready for spring planting. I work our hunting property year round. Pays off come deer season believe me. Hard to get others interested in labor though, especially after it gets summer hot. It might be an old 1946 ford, but it has new tires....lol


----------



## Son

Will be after this buck next season. If a poacher or vehicle doesn't get him. He was nice this past season, on cameras. But nobody saw him.


----------



## Buck70

You got enough going on to keep 3 men busy.


----------



## Son

Nostalgia, Thought maybe some can enjoy old photos from an old album, Dad and I. We hunted and fished from the Everglades to north Florida's panhandle. From 1949 until his passing in 1969. Dad shot a nine point, walked over to it and fell with a heart attack. Eglin Field woods.


----------



## Son

First photo of this old buck, one eye was shut from fighting in front of one of my stands. I arrived ten minutes after the fight. Killed him three years later. We had named him Ol One eye. But his eye was ok at that time. Huge mass, not much of the BC score, but I could care less, he's a trophy mature buck to me.


----------



## Son

Back in the 90's. Hunted this buck hard for two years before he messed up. Saw him go into a thicket, but never came out. Grunted to him, and he came out running away from me. He hit an opening at about 60 yards, and the 06 nailed him. Bet you fellows have some stories much like that.


----------



## Son

I've been known to shoot bucks with few points, but not often. Depends on how the season is going, and the mood I'm in.


----------



## Son

Built a new dock in lake Seminole about three years ago. Hurricane Michael didn't even move it, so must be solid. I'm in the first lake east of Cypress Pond. Had good help and it was much appreciated.


----------



## Son

After leasing a camp property for 19 years, the owner turned it over to a daughter. She had a realtor tell us to move, we had two weeks. We took the full 90 days to move. It was a job for sure, rented a new camp property about 300 yards south of the old one. It was cheaper too. I offered 6k for the old lot, they wouldn't take it. After moving, they eventually took 5k for it. Setting up the new camp was enjoyed by about half the members. First we had to clear the jungle of vines, bushes and junk. Closed in the cook room with roofing I had left over from installing a new roof after hurricane Michael of 2018. We got it done, and satisfied with the new camp. Miller Co. Ga.
Electricity, tub shower, bathroom, hot water, gas stove, oven, refrigerator, hanging pole, microwave etc.  and a pin in map.


----------



## Son

Our club is 2/3 rds in Miller co, and 1/3 rd in Early. We've gotten plenty rain, it's running through the woods again. We had more rain today, Feb 6th and looks like more coming next week. Hope it gets the minnows and small fish spread around, it keeps the mosquito's down.


----------



## Buck70

Nice camp setup


----------



## Son

Camera today shows single turkey hen at daybreak. Flocks must be beginning to break up. Hens scouting for nesting sites. Miller Co.


----------



## Son

Club member built two of these blinds. You could actually camp in these things. We set one up on blocks back in the swamp. Couple fellows set this one up at a food plot, it needs to be off the dirt. They were easy to move with a skid steer, but was a real chore the way we moved the one.


----------



## Son

Hurricane Michael of 2018 tore us up pretty bad. Got the house roof, boat shed, fence and took down some very large trees. Took some time, but got the boat shed back up, the roof repaired, the mess cleaned up. Took awhile to get used to the new look with the trees missing. Pontoon boat was in the front yard and that was a good choice. Only a couple boards hit the top frame. The boards you see laying behind the boat, came off the east gable end. Tornado got the trees and roof. I will brag on USAA, only insurance co I didn't have to argue with. They took care of us within two weeks, and checked back to make sure we were satisfied several weeks later. Then added more money because they said they missed some damage in the first inspection, but noticed it in a photo they had taken. Lake Seminole, Seminole Co. Ga.


----------



## Buck70

Dang


----------



## oldways

All the rain were getting the mayhaws should be good this year if the blooms can set and the frost not get them....


----------



## Son

Our property has sloughs full of mayhaw trees, but it's been years since they put on enough to fool with. Even during wet years. I check em every year. One slough has some good gators in it. Slipped up and took a photo of this one laying on one of the roads.


----------



## Son

I can tell ya, hunting today is so much easier than how we had to do it in S Florida in the 50's and 60's. Swamp buggies and all hunting on foot. The buggies and Jeeps were just used to get to a camping spot that wasn't under water. That's me in the middle, Dad on my left. 1963 I believe it was, I was home on leave from the Navy, Cuban missile blockade.


----------



## Son

We had plenty rain in SW Ga today, began early morning before daylight. Hunt club member reported, our woods are flooded. Bet the hogs are loving it.


----------



## Mauser

2.6 inches since Friday here calhoun. Gonna be a while before we're back in the field


----------



## Son

A club member and I rehung the gates today. People had beat them so much they were sagging almost to the dirt. Would like to catch em. Camera watching now. Gate camera gets a variety, hogs, bucks, turkeys, Club member, and county road traffic. That's my truck entering.


----------



## Son

Miller Co. Ga, beginning to see more hens on the move. March 20 might be a good beginning for gobbler season if they stick around. Getting photo's on cameras in several areas in over three miles. Don't know how they make it with all the coyotes and bobcats I'm getting on the same cameras.


----------



## Son

Another one we didn't get this past season, probably because he hangs around the front. Everyone goes to the back to hunt.   ....lol


----------



## Son

Photo, my truck coming in the gate. We've had problems with people tearing our gates down. Repaired it yesterday, and will catch then next time. We've leased from several companies over the last 34 years, same property. Last owner, before our current one killed all the big live oaks along the roads etc. We're constantly having to use the Kubota to push trees and tree parts from the roads for about seven or more years now. Definitely a safety hazard. Sure wouldn't want one to fall on me or my truck. Last conflict we had was with Barfield auctions. He tried to run the public through us to check out some land he was trying to sell on the north of us. Our chain was cut, gates bent, hinge pins pulled etc. After it all passed, the auction was a bust, nothing sold. Friend who passed away 11 years ago always said, it's the OP factor that is a pain. "Other People". He was right, there's always someone who's going to be a pain in the neck. That's as nice as I can put it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

You running cell cameras at your gate or non cell and just check them often?


----------



## Son

Buford_Dawg said:


> You running cell cameras at your gate or non cell and just check them often?


Both now, Knowing where they are, from the gate I couldn't pick them out. Also have our camp watched by camera's. We've been losing drop cords and other things. Somebody took five of my drop cords. one 12 gauge for the hanging pole lights. We don't need the cords now, we have everything wired. One push mower, a dog cage belonging to the property owner etc.  have disappeared. Always a thief around.


----------



## Son

We still have a great group in the club, although we don't kill as many deer as we used to. Probably because of all the habitat loss in the area. Thousands of acres have gone to pasture and crop farming in the last five years. About half our members didn't get a buck the last two or three seasons. I got only one buck this past season, and that was on the last weekend. Almost got skunked.


----------



## Son

Sitting on the dock at Lake Seminole watching a couple bass fishermen. They were catching a few on black rubber worms. Best looked to be about 3 pounds or so. Lake is high, with the main lake stained pretty bad. Specks are biting if you can find em. Had a couple tell me they had found some, and tore em up.


----------



## Buck70

Speckled perch are some of the finest fish to eat.


----------



## Son

Went to the dock to see if I could catch a fish or two. Mosquito's were already there, so made a cast or two and came back into the house.. No bites from the fish.


----------



## Son

Impatiently waiting for all this bad weather to stop. Would like to get back on the water and catch some fresh fish. Lake Seminole


----------



## Son

Another wet and breezy day at Lake Seminole. SW Georgia.


----------



## Son

This weather is crimping my style, Just not an indoor person. Need a good day to just ride around our woods, check hog traps and food plots. We don't have any Booners, but we enjoy hunting anyway. Looking back, it's noticed our success rate sure has gone down since so much land around us has gone into pastures and crop farming. Just not enough habitat to draw from anymore. Guess if we run out of deer, we can turn loose some goats........lol


----------



## Son

Our property in Miller and Early co Ga is flooded, wouldn't want to try and drive through there now. Over six feet deep out there. Need a boat to get to that blind.


----------



## twtabb

More rain coming. I wanted to do fire breaks but I think it’s to wet for that. I want to be ready to burn when it drys out. I may try pushing some small brush up since the ground is so soft really need a good burn this year.


----------



## Son

Couple of us old guys were talking about how much we had learned about hunting and fishing all these years. I said, "I wish I still knew half of what I've forgotten". Folks, that's old age.


----------



## oldways

I'll be surprised if there is going to be much burning this year been a wet one won't be many trees planted in low lands either or they will drown and get stuck.


----------



## Son

Yep, it's wet. Doubt it will go down any before local farms begin irrigating. If and when they do, all this water usually disappears within two weeks.


----------



## fishfryer

Son said:


> Yep, it's wet. Doubt it will go down any before local farms begin irrigating. If and when they do, all this water usually disappears within two weeks.


Very pretty scenes,I share your impatience,it happens to me every year. I mostly want to work the dirt and plant a garden.


----------



## Mauser

Hope y'all are hunkered down,sounds like it might be rough down that way


----------



## Son

Rough it is, thunder, lightening and heavy rains with wind.


----------



## twtabb

Rough here in Bainbridge. Hard winds and rain. I heard a few limbs fall in the yard. It ain’t over.


----------



## Mauser

Wasn't too bad here in Morgan. Got a inch of rain. Had a rotation south of us near Milford. Hope y'all didn't have any damage!


----------



## Son

Had grilled mullet with scales on for supper with cheese grits and baked beans. Just cut the head off, open them from the back and lay out flat. Gut, wash and put on the grill. Wipe with olive oil, salt and pepper a bit. They were good.
The reason for leaving the scales on is. Put the fish scales down and they will not stick to the grill. Then much like the Indians did, pick the meat off natures platter, watch for the bones.  No damage I could see, just a mess in the yard with limbs etc.


----------



## Son

Fertilized this plot of radishes and oats. It's made a huge difference. Deer, and rabbits coming to it,  it's greened up nice. Finally a small buck has found it. Coyotes are keeping an eye on the plot as well.


----------



## Boondocks

A tornado touched down in Damascus with damage and injurys .Every body stay safe if possible.


----------



## oldways

I smoke mullet the same way scales on season salt and little lemon pepper we got a little more weather coming in Thurs according to the weather man..


----------



## Son

Pretty day, but bet it wont stay like this for long. Should be some bass biting in deep water. Need to pull the boat out and clean it up a bit to get ready for fishing weather. One transducer is broken off, need to put it back on. Pressure wash a bit, it needs it.


----------



## Son

Not often we see water here, our woods are flooded again.


----------



## oldways

More coming suppose to get rough today


----------



## Boondocks

More rain !The ground is saturated in the Hilton area.It will be next week before any field work here.


----------



## oldways

yes sir one of my garden spot is under water be a while before the tractor will stand up on it.


----------



## Son

Report today is, our property is flooded, some areas they couldn't get too. Coons had tripped one of the hog traps. Water running across roads etc. My spypoint camera has reached it's 100 photos for the month. Does took most, coons took a bunch and one hog had his photo taken. Too wet to plow or plant anything. Our plots are looking good though. Hope all the rain hasn't leached all the fertilizer out of em.


----------



## Son

Back in my bow hunting days. At full draw at a bowhunters jamboree. 70's


----------



## Son

When President of the Florida bowhunters council, we gave away plenty trophies, it was a three day jamboree each year. They continue to this day.


----------



## Son

My VP and board of directors Florida Bowhunters council inc.


----------



## Son

Miss those days, and the youth that went with it.


----------



## Son

FBC members shooting at the running deer target. Talk about fun, that was it. 
I left Fl in 82, first moved to Al, for five years, then here in S Ga for the last 36 years or so


----------



## Son

My group are already thinking about spring food plot planting. We have several plots with good looking clover, one with those long radishes. the rest are in oats and have greened back up after having fertilizer applied. Spring planting will be black sunflowers, peas and some beans. Planting and maintaining the hunting land takes more labor than most want to donate. No matter how large a club is, only a small percentage will join in on the labor. Guess some feel they pay to hunt, not work. To me, it's all part of hunting private clubs. Something one can't enjoy on public lands.


----------



## Son

Planted food plot today with peas and sunflowers. Relocated an elevated blind. Sure could have used some help, but that's not what showed up.


----------



## Son

March sixth, found our woods in Early and Miller counties still very wet. Water continues to run across our woods, ponds and swamps are full. Managed to prep some plots and relocate a couple stands.


----------



## Son

Have a spypoint camera watching a food plot. Deer are hammering that plot day and night. My 100 free photos a month are not going to last long if they keep that up. It's an oats and turnip plot


----------



## Bear10

With turner season starting this weekend, hopefully someone will a picture of a gobbler to post on here. I want be hunting, got some chores to catch up on.


----------



## Son

Bear10 said:


> With turner season starting this weekend, hopefully someone will a picture of a gobbler to post on here. I want be hunting, got some chores to catch up on.


None of my cameras have gotten a gobbler in over two weeks. Believe they have gone to corn off the property, same as several years in the past. That's where I will hear shots opening morning. Wish those baiters would just go buy them a turkey.


----------



## Buck70

I agree


----------



## Son

In the fifties with wind, Not a turkey day for me. Especially when my cameras are not getting any turkeys. Noticed the birds were not too active around the house today either. Cameras are still getting bucks with antlers.


----------



## Bear10

Definitely hasn’t been an ideal weekend but I did get some things done around the house.


----------



## Buck70

Rain and cold, not good.


----------



## Son

Buck70 said:


> Rain and cold, not good.


We took out a large loquat tree, Sapsuckers had girdled the trunk and it was dying. Photo it of one limb. The trunk was almost completely girdled. Tree wasn't getting enough from the ground to keep it alive. Now, hope they don't take to my other two.


----------



## Son

In Miller co yesterday. Saw a gobbler and hen in a field next to us. and One hen at our gate. Rabbits were out everywhere. Predator control during season must have helped the bunnies. Hope it helps the turkeys and deer too. Had wind gust up to 30 mph they say, and I believe it could have been more. The wind put some small dead trees down in the roads, they never fall the other way. Local farms are irrigating, the woods will dry up in two weeks or less. Happens every year. Still not enough turkey sign in our woods to get me excited enough to get up before light.


----------



## Son

Went turkey hunting Monday, March 29th, All I saw was this one legged hen. Bet she would be tough as rubber.


----------



## oldways

Yep she wouldn't even make good gravy


----------



## Son

Thunderstorms moved through this afternoon, going east. Started at Lake Seminole around 8 pm


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea, that thing slid south as well. Had some nasty winds here ahead of the rain. Rain began and it was pretty much calm at that point.


----------



## Son

46 on my back porch this morning at daybreak. Windy too.


----------



## Buck70

Super windy in N. Fl. too.


----------



## Son

A nippy 40 at Lake Seminole this morning, not a porch sitting time. Already warmed up to about 50 here at 10:30. Hope March came back and got that wind to save for next year.


----------



## Son

Saw a gobbler today, not much to him, probably a 2 year old. Maybe an 8 inch beard and small body. Seems to be the only gobbler visiting the two or three hens nesting on our property. Camera's showing bucks have dropped antlers. Aired tractor tires, checked oil, plots etc.  Just a good day.


----------



## Son

We were drying up, but  couple days of storms has us wet again. With that much rain, the turkeys ought to be good and clean...lol


----------



## Son

Still no gobbler. Been a few times with no luck. No gobbles, nothing but hens on our place. Saw one gobbler, but he was across the line. About to give up, then today. Spypoint camera sends a photo of a gobbler passing the camera. Bet he kept going and wont be hanging around. But I may go a couple more times, just to be in the woods.


----------



## Bear10

The weekend weather hasn’t been to good for turkey hunters this year.


----------



## Son

Woods are flooded, one tower stand down. In fact it's down and moved a good distance from where it had stood. Trees down everywhere,. The highest I've seen the slough on our place.


----------



## Son

Not seeing much turkey sign in our woods, had almost given up on turkeys. But to give it one more try, went yesterday. I was shocked, Right after sunrise, a white turkey hen came out into a field, and went on. About 8:30, heard some tree yelping, then had three jakes fly down in front of me. I never knew they were there. Saw another hen cross the field. Then around 10 am, noticed a hen coming into the field followed by a mature tom. Not using a decoy, I called to him but he didn't respond. Around 10:30 the hen left him. Then it took me until 11:30 or so to call him in range. I didn't pull the trigger until it was noticed he was fixing to leave. 11 inch beard.


----------



## oldways

good job congratulations on a fine bird


----------



## Son

We worked on plots yesterday.


----------



## Buck70

We did gates, club house grass cutting and weed eating Saturday.


----------



## Son

Cleaned up and mowed camp one more time. Rains keep the grass and weeds growing in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Buck70

Death, taxes and weeds never go away.


----------



## Son

Buck70 said:


> Death, taxes and weeds never go away.


All the rain keeps me busy mowing, home and camp


----------



## Son

To hunt camp to mow today, never finished. Mower began having problems. Blades coming loose. Tightened twice, finally gave up and came home. Storms were moving into the Mayhaw area. Got home and it was storming here at Lake Seminole too.


----------



## Son

Tuesday, went up and finished mowing the hunt camp. Checking the woods and cameras in the heat wasn't too much fun. Found the woods drying up fast as local farms continue to irrigate. Some does still heavy, but many look they have already dropped. Coyote activity has increased, keeping a check on turkeys and deer.


----------



## Nicodemus

Son, I don`t what the Corp sprayed, but the lily pads and vegetation in front of my dock has died. They`ve also cut a path through the dead stuff. First time I`ve ever seen them do anything on a voluntary basis.


----------



## Son

Nicodemus said:


> Son, I don`t what the Corp sprayed, but the lily pads and vegetation in front of my dock has died. They`ve also cut a path through the dead stuff. First time I`ve ever seen them do anything on a voluntary basis.


I agree, not a normal activity for the Corp. Only thing I've noticed that the Corp has done is. They repaired the carp gate south of Cypress Pond right after hurricane Michael of 2018. The gates don't seem to be in operation, no lights come on. And, I've seen no grass carp around my dock yet. Corp did have Forestry do burns around the lake this year. And, I've noticed the Corp continues to have super snoops monitor docks from land and water. Often wonder what threats the Corp gives to land owners who have run down docks that appears to be in front of vacant lots?. Or do they just jump on us who keep our docks up?


----------



## Son

Had a great supper tonight. Wild hog pork chops killed last season. Home grown beans and squash. With sliced home grown tomatoes in vinegar and salt. Grew the beans and squash at the hunt camp.


----------



## catch22

@Son ....we picked up a small piece of land to hunt in extreme southern Early county.  When is the rut in that area of the county?  Mid December??


----------



## twtabb

At my place in Miller it’s usually around the sixth of Dec give or take.


----------



## Son

catch22 said:


> @Son ....we picked up a small piece of land to hunt in extreme southern Early county.  When is the rut in that area of the county?  Mid December??



I've always figured the tenth of Dec, depending on conditions and the moon. Can be few days before or after. Couple years I've seen the rut miss that mark and be near the last of Dec. I've managed a farm for hunting and timber for over fourteen years south of 84 on the river. And properties north of the Cedar Springs rd, east of highway 39.
But take last season for consideration. Last weekend, my club saw the rut in full swing, it had been going on for about a week or so. I held out all season in hopes of getting two bucks from some I had on camera. None showed up for me. One member got one I was hoping for. Last Sat, I shot an old buck nobody had seen, nor had on a camera.


----------



## catch22

Son said:


> I've always figured the tenth of Dec, depending on conditions and the moon. Can be few days before or after. Couple years I've seen the rut miss that mark and be near the last of Dec. I've managed a farm for hunting and timber for over fourteen years south of 84 on the river. And properties north of the Cedar Springs rd, east of highway 39.
> But take last season for consideration. Last weekend, my club saw the rut in full swing, it had been going on for about a week or so. I held out all season in hopes of getting two bucks from some I had on camera. None showed up for me. One member got one I was hoping for. Last Sat, I shot an old buck nobody had seen, nor had on a camera.




thank you...thats kinda what I was thinking.  The piece that we got is small....its in between Jakin and Cedar Springs area


----------



## Son

Finally caught a buck in the woods, far from the peanut fields. He's one of a group of four. Got their photo's again last week. Antlers are getting up there. Miller Co.


----------



## Bear10

Headed to Early county tomorrow to check the land, I expect to find plenty of water. Hopefully there’s not any hog sign.


----------



## Son

Hog sign has shown up again. Our woods are wet and I don't expect any members to be coming to the woods. They only show up in deer season. So, I'm thinking about going fishing.


----------



## Bear10

Saw Plenty of standing water in the woods but not as much as I expected. The farmers must be running their pivots and I’m sure the heat is helping dry it up to. Saw a little hog sign.


----------



## Son

Jerone and I mowed the center of most of our roads, to keep the seeds etc out of our radiators. Some roads were grown up bad, as are some plots. When my back has me down and he has to work weekends, the place goes to pot. Not happy with my land owner, they sold an easement through us to a landlocked 250 acres for another club. We have leased that property for years, but it sold last year and the new owner leased it to someone else. Now we'll have people coming through for over a mile who we don't know. I'm suppose to keep everyone out that's not with our group. Guess that's null and void now. I haven't been given a list as to is allowed to use that easement, Hoping there will be no aggressive tires coming in to keep the road tore up. Now wondering who's responsibility will it be to keep up that section of road? Never a dull moment when you're leasing. Always something coming up to keep you wondering how long will this last.


----------



## Son

This coming season there will be two properties hunted next to us that hasn't been hunted by another club in several years. We can only hope they have management in mind. Ten or twelve years ago, a club leased next to us and shot everything they saw. Every weekend, they had guest shooting the same. In two seasons we didn't have enough deer to hunt, that club left. Now that property is cow pasture. It took three years before we began seeing enough deer to take two bucks each, and most of us didn't. All it takes is one group to ruin an area, and there's nothing you can do about it. Usually when they quit seeing deer, they leave and go for a lease elsewhere to do the same thing.


----------



## Son

Twenty years ago, there was a club hunting the 250 I mentioned above. They had ten members and allowed guest. No need telling how that worked out, but eventually the land manager for that property sent them packing.  He then leased to us.


----------



## Bear10

Plenty of timber cutting in SW Ga now, they say the mills need the lumber, not sure if that’s true or not.


----------



## Son

We're lucky, there's nothing big enough in our place yet. It will be another 6 or 7 years before they can do a thinning of the first planting. About half the place. Other half is only about head high now.


----------



## Son

Checking our plots considering when we want to mow and plant the winter plots were shocking. I've never seen crab grass grow to such heights. Suppose to be high in protein, but what will eat it besides cows? Guess we can contribute the growth to all the rain we've been having. Last few days have been dry, noticed some of the swamp water is receding. Farmers are getting in corn, they don't want rain right now. Looking forward to some cooler weather.


----------



## Bear10

Hopefully SW GA doesn’t get to much wind and rain from these storms coming, It’s still to hot to work all day long in the woods cleaning roads and plots.


----------



## Son

I have several cameras out, mostly to monitor what's using our hunting land roads. Seems we have a coyote problem on our west end. Camera there shows several coyotes running deer off a food plot day and night. Cameras also let me know when members come and go, or if anyone trespasses. And that does happen. After regular gun season opens, two cameras will be moved near where two blinds are, but not at the blinds. If you run cameras you may have noticed deer do pay attention to cameras, especially mature deer. I believe having a camera at my blinds may cause some old bucks to shy away from the area once they notice a camera. Turkeys even look at cameras when they go off. Cameras don't seem to bother the hogs.


----------



## Bear10

I got my first coyote pic of the year this week, they are definitely starting to move around with hunters showing up on neighboring properties and the woods full of water.


----------



## Son

The coyote photo's Im getting appears to be a pair of adults with some almost grown pups. I need to do them in. The plot where they show up did have plenty deer visiting. Now there's only 2 deer showing up.   Need to get those yotes before they move on another group of deer. Noticed when the yotes began showing up. The turkeys left.


----------



## Bear10

The cooler weather didn't last very long, hopefully it will be back soon and stay for a while, the skeeters are vicious this year.


----------



## Bear10

Plenty of rain in SW GA this week, looks like its going to be a wet hunting.


----------



## catch22

Bear10 said:


> Plenty of rain in SW GA this week, looks like its going to be a wet hunting.



And where did Fall go??  Feels like late summer everyday.....rain has put a damper on the farmers gathering crops too.


----------



## Son

I'm ready for cooler weather, drier too, but not to the extreme. This hot muggy weather isn't friendly to my arthritis. Not good for fishing, working on plots etc.. Seems to be working great for the hogs though. And the snakes are on the move, especially cottonmouths.


----------



## Son

I have some members who have come alive after being missing all summer. Yep, they're showing up dumping corn they think are reserved for deer only. Camera's show it's the coons and hogs that are enjoying that free food. Dumping may be a food attractant, but the immediate increase of human activity is a negative. As always, I will watch, wait and see where the most human activity sets up for the season. Then I will hunt where the lazy wont go. Works every year. My vehicle is in our woods often, year long and the animals relate to the sound. In fact they can get comfortable with the sound of an engine they hear often. Let other vehicles begin coming in, and they notice. Like the family dog, they know what's familiar and what isn't.


----------



## Bear10

Hopefully some of your members will kill some hogs this weekend over the corn.


----------



## Son

Bear10 said:


> Hopefully some of your members will kill some hogs this weekend over the corn.


If they don't it will be because they don't shoot at them, or they miss. I probably wont hunt the first weekend.
I plan on going up tomorrow to see if I can get a tractor to clear some dog fennels that's in front of one off my blinds.


----------



## Son

Coming back from the hunting woods. Noticed Lake Seminole is very high. Water up to the bottom of the dock at Cypress Pond.


----------



## Bear10

Rivers are still swollen but the dry weather should help.


----------



## Son

Seminole remains high, but our woods in Miller and Early counties are drying a bit. In fact, even though the low areas continue to hold water, our food plots need a rain.


----------



## Bear10

Hopefully the cooler weather that is coming will help with the skeeters during the morning hunts. I’ve still got a couple areas that are holding water that I need to put a stand back up, had to take them down for the loggers recently.


----------



## Bear10

Some rain wouldn’t hurt, as long as it’s not a flood.


----------



## Son

Had a good rain at lake Seminole today, lasted about 40 minutes hard rain.


----------



## twtabb

It missed us up the creek.
Probably rained all around us.


----------



## Son

Checked our woods in West Miller co, no rain yet. Drying out fast.


----------



## twtabb

Just left farm in Miller. Dry, lots of deer activity looks like mainly during the night with this full moon. Did hear a shot about sunset.


----------



## Son

My cameras are showing most deer activity is at night, early mornings. While the air is full of dust caused by peanut harvesting. It's the sneeze season. 

I remained home to repair my ezgo club car, had a bad motor bearing.


----------



## Bear10

My property is drying up to but there’s still plenty of standing water in the low areas and plenty of skeeters.


----------



## Son

Yep, lower land is still holding tight. Shallow swamps drying up. It's because run off has stopped.


----------



## Son

Woods are flooded again, some say we got over 2 inches this week. I haven't hunted yet.


----------



## mcfay

Jumping in here posting what im seeing with bucks in North Miller county. I leave out at 5:15am every morning and I usually see a lot of deer at that time .  Im still seeing young bachelor groups ( 5 to 7  two/three year old) several mornings a week.  No mature bucks yet .  We are seeing bucks also while hunting but they are young.


----------



## Bear10

I’m seeing the same as you, saw a bachelor group this past weekend and my trail cameras are still showing bucks together. They should start splitting up in the next couple of weeks and becoming a little more territorial, especially with the cooler weather. Scrapes are being freshened and seeing some sparring from the young bucks.


----------



## Son

I haven't gotten any photo's of a bachelor groups in couple weeks now. Not seeing many mature bucks yet, but those seen are alone now. Be glad when the cotton fields around us are harvested, because bucks love to lay up in cotton.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Eastern Early:  My bucks are still together in groups.


----------



## Son

Spent two days hunting on the Early Miller county line near Springfield. Couple of us saw no deer either day. Could it be the lull before the action begins? Seeing a few big rubs around. I watching trails, no bait used. Couple using corn saw some small deer early in the mornings.


----------



## Son

We had a moderate rain in the Mayhaw, Springfield area of Miller and Early counties yesterday. Most deer activity has been at night with a few showing up just after sunrise.


----------



## Son

Finally deer began moving good today in W. Miller co. Ga. Saw five this morning, one was a six point. This afternoon at 5:15, had a fine young 8 walk by. Nice rack, no mass so he was free to go.


----------



## mcfay

I saw a lot of activity in Miller county yesterday evening. Does and bucks but nothing that suggested any rut activity.  The bucks ( 3) mingled with the does and would do a quick turn and follow if a doe walked by but then stop and go right back to eating.  The bucks ( 4 pt, young 8 and a very mature shooter that never completely stepped out enough to give me a decent shot).  Im thinking another few weeks and things should really heat up.


----------



## Son

Usually, the mature bucks begin roaming more around Thanksgiving and will respond to rattling and calling. The rut has been hitting us around Dec 10th or so. Young bucks are hitting scrapes now.


----------



## psedna

Hunted Sat pm and Sunday am, mostly does getting some small and medium bucks on cam but that is all...


----------



## Son

Set the hog trap yesterday, had five in the trap today. one is missing a front leg. Too many darn hogs in our woods, now have two traps set. And we're shooting every one we see.


----------



## Bear10

Cameras are showing bucks feeding in the daylight this week, hopefully the upcoming full moon and cold weather will get them in a prerut pattern.


----------



## psedna

I am getting anxious and excited finally this year.  As I get older, I just dont hunt archery season except for taking my grandson - actually only hunted once this year. Also I dont hunt early gun season much either, but with our long season I learned years ago not to get burnt out early before weather gets right.  I defer to Son as the resident expert, but next to him I probably have hunted the area longer than anyone else on here...  May have shot the first legal modern era buck in Miller county, season opened sometime around 1973 for the first time...  It was a spike!!!!  There were many, many years before we had a 
"doe day"...


----------



## Son

Got the wife out of the hospital yesterday, so now I can get more serious about hunting. Went this morning and hit it just right. Saw about 7 deer, three bucks and took the best of the three. I actually took the bucks photo before shooting him.


----------



## Bear10

Congrats, that’s a big body deer, plenty of burger on him. Future weather forecast is calling for colder weather, hopefully we will see more pics of deer killed soon by everyone.


----------



## psedna

Great buck!!!  Congratulations.

Agree with you, hoping the cooler weather that is coming next week will get the bigger ones moving...

Wish all of you best of luck, stay safe.


----------



## Son

Spent about 8 hours processing the deer from yesterday, and processed some of the pork caught in one of my traps. Still have more to do, iced down until then.


----------



## Bear10

My daughter killed a buck this morning and I saw a couple bucks too. It should keep getting better with the cold weather. Food plots could use a rain shower.


----------



## Son

Deer and turkeys are hammering my plots. A mower wouldn't get them any lower. I still have one tractor down with fuel problems. Narrowing it down. Last thing to look at is the injectors pump. Kubota BX 2200.


----------



## Son

Wind is up tonight, suppose to be cold tonight. Looks like it might be a good time to take tomorrow off and stay home. We enjoyed a great venison homemade soup tonight. Made it in the crockpot.


----------



## Bear10

Definitely colder this morning and my cameras show deer moving and of course, I’m at work. Good luck to everyone this week.


----------



## psedna

Fifteen year old grandson killed a 230 lb certified scale ten pt yesterday afternoon, we saw a bunch though mainly smaller bucks and does yesterday morning.  His biggest etc...

Seems early to be seeing so much activity, perhaps the first really good cold front.


----------



## twtabb

Deer are moving saw 8 from the stand and several dead along side of the road.
Had a big doe in the front yard when I got home tonight.
Unfortunately I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## twtabb

My son got his first deer about two weeks ago. That’s him in my avatar compared to his 15 th birthday last week.


----------



## Son

I hunted Sunday afternoon, had a young 8 come by just before dark. He's a regular at that stand, nice rack but young. Maybe a 2.5 year old. I'm waiting for his grandpa.


----------



## psedna

Kinda slow the last couple of days, back at ABAC in the office...


----------



## Gut_Pile

Hunted all of thanksgiving week, minus Thursday. Tuesday a switch flipped and the deer were moving really good. Killed a mature buck Wednesday and saw several bucks pushing does all throughout the week. Saw two 3yr olds fight Wednesday afternoon in a all out brawl. Was a good week to be a deer hunter in Early County. Next two weeks should be on fire


----------



## Gut_Pile

buck from Wednesday


----------



## psedna

Great buck!  I saw two different buck fights Tuesday am, I have heard them in the dark before and young spikes or four pts pushing each other a bit; but this was my first real fight.  One fight, one buck got knocked to the ground and the second fight off in the distance I could hear the clacking of the horns....  Saw a lot of deer, several young to medium bucks to boot.  Special day for sure!


----------



## Son

As most of us know, the rut doesn't happen in all regions of Ga at the same time. Sometimes just a few miles can make a difference. But, here's what I see in west Miller, south Early county as of today. My camera's are finally getting mature bucks roaming, but at night. In past years, our rut at our club has usually began sometime around Dec 10th, so look out. It could begin happening anytime. We're seeing young bucks chasing already. Mature bucks lay up and listen to the chasing, knowing those young guys are wasting their time. Much like old men sitting in the mall watching the people go by. 
I called up three spikes this morning by rattling. Nothing this afternoon.


----------



## psedna

Pretty good buck at feeder via cell cam this am in daylight, also a second good buck at another location at daylight...  I believe today could have been a special day like last Tuesday, but I am sitting in office at ABAC today...   If only I was retired, I prob would have been in the stand this morning!


----------



## Son

I sat in a stand on the Early/Miller county line, saw one small deer. Other two stands where cameras are showed decent bucks at night.


----------



## twtabb

Son, I agree our rut is right around Dec6-10. Over the years I have seen lots of activity on those days and even killed a 10 pt chasing a doe on Dec 6 one year. I have noticed a secondary rut about 28 days later for those does that didn’t get bred the first time.


----------



## psedna

Historically, most of my larger bucks were killed around dec 18/19/20.  But the rut seems more spread out today than many years ago, and it seems earlier - just my observations...

Folks next to you say around December 8th etc when I have talked with them...


----------



## sowega hunter

I'm near the river in Early county and our rut has always been around the 15th. You may catch a good one anytime in December though.


----------



## Son

Cell cameras got no photos in daylight yesterday. Same cameras got 14 buck photos from midnight to after 1:30. Nothing this morning yet. Photo is of the best one.


----------



## Son

Believe this is the same buck camera got last night. I could have shot this buck couple days ago, just before dark. He's not one I'm after. Yet.


----------



## mcfay

In the past I usually get my best deer the week after Christmas and see most of the rut activity the week or so right before Christmas.  The past few years I have noticed more activity earlier.  So far I see some young bucks interested but that's it.  Im thinking things will fire up pretty quick.  I have a LOT of bucks on camera with a few mature shooters but the mature deer are still just before sun up or right after sun down


----------



## psedna

I am thinking it could be the increased doe population is spreading the rut out over a longer period of time, and therefore not as intense as it was way in the past.

Thirty years ago, after Christmas - It was dead!  And you really didnt start seeing active scrapes til the actual week of Thanksgiving.

Much more susceptable to calling and scents back then also, but that could be due to so many more hunters trying it over the recent years and also back to not as intense a rut.

Geez I take this way too seriously...


----------



## Son

I can remember when the last week of Dec was dead. Now, we're seeing some rut activity into Jan.


----------



## mcfay

I moved to my current area 20 years ago and the rut seemed to be hard and heavy right around Christmas for several weeks.  It came on fast and stopped just as fast.  I agree with the increased doe population theory. They don't have to work as hard to find does in heat.


----------



## Son

In past years,, I've known of a couple old bucks that set up in thick swamp areas. The does came to them when ready. Both times I tired of waiting for either of the old bucks to show. So, I went in after them, different years, but both had 10 to 15 does laying around with them. What I saw first was all the doe's get up and run. Learned something there, the buck always lays off to the side a good ways. When he gets up, your will not be ready for a shot. In fact, I only got a glimpse of those bucks when they got up and left. Both bucks were killed the last week of the season, one off property following a late doe. The other on our property by another club member, late season following a doe. So, when the does get to be a few unbred, those wise old bucks will move out to find them.


----------



## psedna

Weather forecast this weekend, and most of early next week is not exactly ideal, daytime tempts to the high seventies.

I may try Sunday am, and work on feeders/cameras/stands the rest of the day...

Def not burning vacation until we get a cold front of some kind.

Not getting a ton of pics and nothing big esp in daytime but two of my cells have dead batteries.

Did get a cow on my small irwin county lease...  Two year old bull!!!  He escaped from a pasture as he was being let in with cows on opposite side of a clearcut..  I was pretty surprised when I checked that cell yesterday am.  My lease guy found the owner, and he got him back yesterday afternoon - Would have need some help dragging that one out!!!


----------



## Son

I went this morning, too hot. Saw two does and a spike


----------



## Son

Warmed up, so I took a day off to clean the yard, leaves are deep.


----------



## psedna

I drove down and replaced batteries on couple cameras, and repositioned a couple of stick ladders for my loc on's.  Didnt see a ton of sign or activity mid day when I got there, decided not to hunt yesterday but did get a decent buck at feeder yesterday afternoon.  Thought about tomorrow with the weather going to almost eighty this weekend, but think I will wait for later part weekend or Monday - Looks like a cold front by then.  Playing the odds...,


----------



## Son

I may go for a morning hunt tomorrow, sometimes a rain moving through gets them moving a bit. Although, my cameras are not getting big mature bucks yet. I need one more doe, I like to put two up each season.


----------



## Son

We had rain Monday night, Tuesday and now it's raining again on Wed. Lake Seminole We've gone from dust to mud.


----------



## psedna

May need your wool longjohns Sunday thru first part of next week, but could be a good time to be in sw ga woods...

You could kill one Saturday too, but I am not going hunting when it is over 80 degrees in December!!!


----------



## Son

I have a buddy heater for my blinds, so let it begin.


----------



## Son

So far, I've passed on three different 8 point bucks while I wait for a real mature buck to show. Problem is, none are showing up on cameras yet. I believe they are there, just not roaming around much. Too much food, and the rut hasn't really kicked in. It has taken me two weeks to get my second mature doe. Saw plenty does and bucks, but all were young deer. Yesterday, finally shot a mature doe, that's my doe limit and will provide plenty ground meat, cubed steak and strap for next year. Already have one buck put up, so all I need now is one more buck, A big ol tough one will do.


----------



## Son

So far, I've passed on three different 8 point bucks while I wait for a real mature buck to show. Problem is, none are showing up on cameras yet. I believe they are there, just not roaming around much. Too much food, and the rut hasn't really kicked in. It has taken me two weeks to get my second mature doe. Saw plenty does and bucks, but all were young deer. Yesterday, finally shot a mature doe, that's my doe limit and will provide plenty ground meat, cubed steak and strap for next year. Already have one buck put up, so all I need now is one more buck, A big ol tough one will do. Even a big mature six will do.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Planning to head up Sat-Tues to hunt.  Now the weather looks to be turning to crap.  Son has finals this week and timing was perfect for the rut.  A few days ago the weather looked a little warm, but no rain.  Now over the past couple of days they are beginning to call for more rain.  

Still planning to make the trip.


----------



## psedna

Planning for several days in woods, hunted less this year than ever.  Starting either Saturday, or Sat pm, or Sunday am after front passes...

Friend saw a really nice buck but couldnt get shot, and a smaller buck yesterday near Damascus.  Lots running, does seem to be in heat.


----------



## Son

I've hunted   less than usual this year. Wife hasn't been doing well.


----------



## Bnt

Near Damascus it’s usually on fire the week of the 15th. 
By all means my cameras told me that it happened last week. Tons of good bucks walking in day time. Nothing in 4 days since.


----------



## Gone Fishin

We also hunt just NE of the metropolis that is Damascus.  The floods have swamped my place between Moultrie and Valdosta.


----------



## Son

So far I haven't found any dead without cause. AS far as the rut goes, Haven't seen that either in Miller or Early counties.


----------



## Gone Fishin

It is happening now, because this is the time of year that it happens.  Nothing will stop it or change it.  You just need the right doe to cross your path this time of year and there will be a buck behind her.  How big that buck is, will be hit and miss.  If a big boy finds him a lady, then he is going to stay with her until he is done (~1 to 3 days).  Then he is going to head out searching again.  If he is done at 7am, then you may get a shot at him.  If he is done at 7pm, then he may shack up with another honey during the dark of night. 

Just get in the woods, and you may get lucky.


----------



## Son

Yes, the season is getting interesting. We have two killed, and three missed. everyone is holding out for mature bucks. Don't know why those guys missed, they usually don't.


----------



## Son

I passed on the fourth 8 point this afternoon. Was about to shoot him because he looked big and had a wide rack. Then when he turned his head, noticed both his G3 points were short, and wasn't much mass. So I let him go on. But only because I know there are some large racks hanging around. Taking a chance, but want a large rack buck for my second buck.


----------



## twtabb

Bumped a doe and buck on the way in today. Five minutes in the stand and I think it was the same pair out in front of my stand. Young buck was a little skiddish. Let them walk. Right before dark saw a buck in the fire break walking towards me. Neck shot put him down. Broken left side rack and scar, Guess he had been fighting.


----------



## Son

I think most everyone hunting saw a chase except me this morning. Didn't hunt the afternoon.


----------



## Son

Monday night, it's 50 degrees and drizzling at Lake Seminole, SW Georgia. 6:35 PM


----------



## Gone Fishin

Hunted Sat afternoon thru Tues afternoon. My dad shot a nice 9pt trailing a doe.  Saw deer 3 of 5 sits.  Only saw 1 good one, the rest were does/fawns/young bucks.  Hunting with my dad and son another time is a blessing.


----------



## Son

I've seen more young bucks this season, than any other in all my years. Yesterday morning, It was drizzling so I had my golf cart right up to the blind door., Had to stand up to take a photo of this young buck. He has beams with small points, a youngster.  Another was on the other side of the blind, couldn't get his photo, he was a spike. I went this afternoon, but saw nothing but a rabbit.


----------



## Son

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## oldways

Merry Christmas Mr. Son


----------



## Nicodemus

Merry Christmas!


----------



## twtabb

Bucks were moving yesterday. Saw probably biggest buck I have seen from the stand. Five min later a big eight was on the same trail. They were to far away for a shot and didn’t respond to my grunts. This was about 5:00 yesterday.
Saw another nice young eight point from the road about 10:00am.


----------



## Buck70

Son said:


> Merry Christmas everybody


Merry Christmas


----------



## Son

I've never been one who would buy camo clothes, and only really care about wearing it much, except for turkey hunting. Christmas each year, family outfits me in camo. Makes me wonder if they're trying to hide me or what?


----------



## Son

Son said:


> I've never been one who would buy camo clothes, and only really don't care about wearing it much, except for turkey hunting. Christmas each year, family outfits me in camo. Makes me wonder if they're trying to hide me or what?


----------



## Son

Don't ya just love this weather? Great for ducks.


----------



## Gone Fishin

If I don't have COVID & my deer is ready at the Buck Barn, I may try to do a short hunt trip next weekend.


----------



## buckmanmike

I'll be headed down to Randolph Co  tomorrow. Be in the woods wed-sun. Not getting much action on cell cams. Plenty of does, a few small bucks.


----------



## Son

Deer activity sure has slowed down in my area the last two weeks. Cameras are not getting many mature bucks. Hogs, a few does and yearlings.


----------



## twtabb

Lots of night time pics on the camera. Saw some deer moving around 5:30 yesterday afternoon and put some meat in the freezer. Was done and loaded up before dark Wednesday.


----------



## Son

Might know, when I detained and can't get up to hunt, the chasing begins. Two mature bucks were killed this morning. I did get a chance to ride up to camp and see both bucks. Oh well, two more days. hope to make it both days to finish the season.


----------



## kmckinnie

Son said:


> Might know, when I detained and can't get up to hunt, the chasing begins. Two mature bucks were killed this morning. I did get a chance to ride up to camp and see both bucks. Oh well, two more days. hope to make it both days to finish the season.


No pics of the bucks ?


----------



## Son

I didn't get photo's. They were already up when I got there. One was a nine, the other was an old buck we've been trying to take out. He had four on one side, and a  huge spike on the other.  I made it up at 10 this morning, and saw no deer today. Nothing was shot in our club today. Wife having medical challenges, I have to get her set up for the day before I can leave the house. Bet I haven't hunted more than half of the season, and most days I was mid morning to get there. Tomorrow, hope to see a big one.


----------



## Son

Weather permitting, it's time to go fishing in lake Seminole.


----------



## Son

To the dock this morning to check on the pontoon boat. Battery is dead again, guess it's done. But I already have a replacement. Noticed lake is high, it's the only way the Corp can protect the hydrilla when it's cold weather. Low when it's warm, high when it's cold, not a good plan. They have done the same the last few years. That's why hydrilla has a head start when summer comes.


----------



## Son

Cold and windy at Lake Seminole today, and suppose to get colder.  How bad is it? Well, I haven't seen any boats go by today. Water remains high but clear in the smaller connecting lakes.


----------



## Gone Fishin

I got COVID, felt bad, and missed the end of the season.  See my Jan 2 post.  haha - Talk about jinxing youself.


----------



## Son

Seminole is high, water is cold. If they keep it high, it will protect the hydrilla and we'll have a mess out there again this coming summer. Bald eagle circling overhead, not a duck or goose in sight.


----------



## twtabb

Trying to buy a boat so we can get out on the lake. Every time I find one it sales before I can get there.
Boat market is crazy.


----------



## Son

Don't get in any rush to buy. The weather sucks, wind gust up to about 25 mph today, and cool. /Weather channel says rain coming by Wed.


----------



## Bear10

Looks like a few good bucks have been killed in Early county this year according to the Truck Buck entries. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Son

Took a cruise in Lake Seminole today. Couldn't make any speed, channels too thick with hydrilla and other weeds. Saw huge areas covered with mats of hydrilla. Lake level continues to be low.


----------



## Son

My view most of today as I broke food plots. Got five planted, and two more broke for tomorrow. Miller and Early counties. Georgia hunting is about to begin.


----------



## Bear10

I planted food plots to Saturday morning, it was 46 degrees when I arrived at the lease, now we need some rain. They turned the peanuts over last week in the irrigated field behind me but haven’t touched the field that doesn’t have irrigation, the ground is probably to dry.


----------



## Son

We planted, and it poured rain on them this morning. Looking good and the first buck has been taken by a youth. Nice 8 from the culvert stand.


----------



## Bear10

I saw the rain on the radar yesterday, I think it barely hit my woods, hopefully we get some more soon. Congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## Bear10

I was able to hunt Saturday morning, didn’t see anything I wanted to shoot, but it was good to be in the stand and watch some deer. I heard plenty of shooting in the area, as it sounded like several were trying to fill their freezers on opening morning. I’ve still have some venison from last season so I’m being picky with what I shoot so far.


----------



## Son

We saw a few deer, nothing big. One big sow was taken out. I posted on my hunt club FB page to shoot the sows first when they see hogs. FB took the post down, put me in jail for six days for saying "Shoot".  Idiots rule that forum. I might go hunt one day this week, depends on the weather and humidity. We did finally get the last plot planted, and those previously planted are up.


----------



## Son

We saw a few deer, nothing big. One big sow was taken out. I posted on my hunt club FB page to shoot the sows first when they see hogs. FB took the post down, put me in jail for six days for saying "Shoot".  Idiots rule that forum. I might go hunt one day this week, depends on the weather and humidity. We did finally get the last plot planted, and those previously planted are up.


----------



## Bear10

We still need some rain in SW GA, food plots are slow to come up and the creeks are dry. Some fields still have peanuts in them, I assume the ground is too hard to pull the peanuts up without destroying them.


----------



## Son

Rain may be on the way says some weather folks. I'm waiting for the cotton fields to be harvested. That's when more big bucks begin showing up in our club. When the corn fields were harvested, we got plenty hogs, too many.


----------



## Havana Dude

I’m concentrating on getting work done at my place. I have a good friend helping me out that has no financial investment in our place. He doesn’t have free rein to hunt whenever, but when I go, he knows he’s welcome. He works more than the landowners. It’s a weird situation to say the least. I enjoy having someone else around to do chores. We’ve been friends 40 years, more than the current land owners.


----------



## mcfay

Im seeing a decrease in deer activity compared to previous years.  Cameras are showing most activity is at night or early in the morning...  I have seen a few good bucks and plenty of young bucks but overall activity is slow.  Im thinking its because of the dry weather …


----------



## Son

mcfay said:


> Im seeing a decrease in deer activity compared to previous years.  Cameras are showing most activity is at night or early in the morning...  I have seen a few good bucks and plenty of young bucks but overall activity is slow.  Im thinking its because of the dry weather …


Mornings have been the most active in Miller Co so far. And it's too dry and warm to enjoy hunting afternoons. Seeing plenty young deer and lots of turkeys. Turkeys had a good nesting season. Three flocks are hanging on us now, but will leave if all the water dries up.


----------



## Son

Storm helped the plots, they're looking great. Deer are enjoying them along with the huge acorn crop. I have cell cams, and they show does doing plenty daytime activity. Mature bucks are moving most before light, and right after dark. But they are tending scrapes. I've passed on one eight point so far, and passed on several younger bucks. Waiting on some of those big boys the cams have gotten photos of. Shooting every hog seen.


----------



## Havana Dude

Good to see ya on here Son. Been busy working on our place waiting for  thanksgiving opener for 4 days . Got some bush hoggin done today. Hope you are well.


----------



## Bear10

Good luck HD.......hopefully the weather stays cold, the bucks are starting to roam around in South GA.


----------



## Son

I'm about to get excited as more buck sign shows up. Plenty scrapes being worked by younger bucks now, but the old bucks will soon move in and take those scrapes over. It's almost rattling time for me. Just hope to see a couple of the nice old bucks I have on camera. I've been passing em up so far. Couple nice eights and a nice high rack seven.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanksgiving weekend was a bust for me. Went a couple times. Too hot and dry for us. Not much movement. Actually decided to work one of the four days of opener. Will pay off come mid December - mid Jan .


----------



## Son

I have four cell cams out. Deer movement since todays storm passed has been almost none. Just a doe and a couple small bucks. Only one during daylight.


----------



## Bear10

Deer movement was decent this weekend, I wish it was colder. Highs around 80 isn't fun to hunt in.


----------



## twtabb

Does must be feeding at night with full moon. We only saw bucks moving today in daylight.
Got some meat for the freezer. Going to try a new processor for some sausage.


----------

